

Windows Azure: General Availability of Infrastructure as a Service (IaaS) - vyrotek
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2013/04/16/windows-azure-general-availability-of-infrastructure-as-a-service-iaas.aspx

======
vyrotek
I'm excited for these changes.

 _With today’s Windows Azure release we are also announcing significant price
reductions to our Windows Azure compute options. This new pricing delivers a
21% price reduction from the previously announced pricing of Windows Azure
Virtual Machines (IaaS), and a 33% price reduction for solutions deployed
using our Windows Azure Cloud Services (PaaS) model. Our new VM pricing also
matches Amazon’s on-demand VM pricing for both Windows and Linux VMs._

 _With today’s Windows Azure release we are also adding two new VM size
options to the existing 5 VM sizes we supported during the public preview.
These two new VM sizes include a new 4 core x 28GB RAM configuration as well a
8 core x 56GB RAM configuration._

